# Mit Wanderschuhe biken?



## Mountain77 (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand von euch Erfahrung was das biken mit Wanderschuhen angeht (positiv/negativ)? 

Gruß Mountain


(Thema soll natürlich "mit Wanderschuhen biken" heißen...oder heißt es "mit Wanderschuh biken"?)


----------



## Levty (10. Oktober 2006)

Mit gescheiten Flatpedalen (Pins) ist es besser als mit irgendwelchen Vans oder sonstigem Zeug. Vor allem auf Touren. Ok, ich fahre Klickpedale im Moment, aber im Winter werde ich auf Flat umsteigen um meine Schuhe aus Finland tragen zu können ;D. Die Pins bohren sich richtig in die harte Sohle des Schuhs und sorgen damit für einen sehr guten Grip. N Kumpel ist sogar schonmal umgekippt weil er den seitlich nicht rausbekommen hat.

Cheers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (10. Oktober 2006)

Hi, 

mir geht es auch eher um die Wintertouren. Trägst Du bei Flats auch Knieschoner, oder hattest Du noch keine Probleme mit aufgerissenen Knieen durch Konntakt mit den Schrauben?

Gruß


----------



## Mr.Dark (10. Oktober 2006)

Die og. Erfahrungen hab ich leider nicht gemacht. Durch die Teilweise hoch bauenden Sohlen verändert sich die Geometrie des Bikes (besser der Fahrers). Hatte jedenfalls verdammt Probleme mich an die neue Sitzposition zu gewöhnen. Da hat auch das rausziehen der Sattelstütze nichts gebracht. Habe mich warscheinlich einfach an den Grip der Pins in der Sohle gewöhnt.

Für mich bleiben Wanderschuhe Wanderschuhe. Werde mit meinen alten BK´s wohl so lange weiterfahren, bis die das Zeitliche segen.

Im Herbst oder Winter zieh ich dann halt einfach zwei paar Socken an und bei Feuchtigkeit/Regen/Matsch kommen Überzieher drauf.


----------



## Jierdan (10. Oktober 2006)

Wanderschuhe oder Wanderstiefel?

ich fahre eigentlich fast immer mit Flats und meinen Allround-Schuhen, bei denen es sich wohl eigentlich um Nordic Walking Schuhe handelt  
d.h., sie sind recht athmungsaktiv und trotzdem wind- und  Wasserdicht. Das klingt toll, ist es aber nicht, wenn man ohne Gamaschen in Schlechtes Wetter gerät, das Wasser das nämlich dann mal drin ist, geht auch freiwillig nicht mehr raus  

Ich finds gut, die sohle ist recht steif, der Halt durch das tiefe Profil sehr gut, einziges Manko ist, dass es mir öfter mal die Schnürsenkel um die Pedale wickelt, weil sie sich während der Fahrt  gelöst haben, ohne dass ich es bemerkte, aber da schafft ein Doppelknoten dann auch problemfrei Abhilfe.


----------



## jola (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
wir haben uuf unserem diesjährigen Dolomitencross einen getroffen der auch mit Meindl-Wanderstiefel auf dem Bike unterwegs war. Laut seinen Aussagen kein Problem und v.a. bei tech. anspruchsvollen Passagen wo man lieber öfters mal absteigt und schiebt/trägt ein großer Vorteil gegenüber normalen Bikeschuhen.


----------



## Ronja (11. Oktober 2006)

hallo, ich wollte auch mit Wanderschihen den AX fahren, ging dann nicht weil ich festgestellt habe, daß das Sohlenprofil zu hoch war, dh. die Pins immer in den Zwischenraum gingen und sich nicht mit der Sohle verzahnten, Also rechtzeitig checken daß der Schuh genug im Pedal "versinken" kann.


----------



## buntspecht (11. Oktober 2006)

letzten winter bin ich mit meinen alten meindl-stiefeln gefahren, um kalte füsse zu vermeiden. ich bin mit pedalhaken und -riemen unterwegs und da die stiefel recht schmal und das profil gut abgelaufen ist, hat das super geklappt. allerdings war ich damit "nur" im vereisten und verschneiten taunus unterwegs.


----------



## Baxx (11. Oktober 2006)

Klar geht das. Allerdings ist bei Stiefeln, abhängig von der Höhe, die Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt (ist ja auch der Sinn: Stabilisierung beim Laufen). Darunter leidet der "runde Tritt". Die Sohle ist auch meistens dicker, an das folgliche "Höhersitzen" muss man sich gewöhnen. Aber gerade im Winter kann es nett sein, wo es nicht auf jede Sekunde, sondern mehr auf trockene Füße ankommt...

Alternativ gibt's natürlich auch Gore-Tex Schuhe für's Bike, ich hab z.b. den SH-MT90 von Shimano, mit Klickie-Option. Da ist der Stiefel bike-ergonomischer geformt.


----------



## Mountain77 (11. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe mir für den letzten Sommerurlaub gute Meindl-Wanderstiefel gekauft, scheinbar atmungsaktiv und relativ regendicht, aber halt mit hoher fester Sohle.
Im letzten Winter hatt ich einfach zu oft das Problem mit nassen und kalten Füßen, mit den Neoprenüberschuhen war es zwar schön warm, dafür war das Ausziehen meistens ne sauerei... deswegen meine Frage zum biken mit Wanderstiefeln, ich will mir nicht noch ein paar teure Schuhe zum biken anschaffen.


----------



## Ronja (11. Oktober 2006)

hm, da passt das schon mit den Wanderschuhen, werde ich auch so machen, hat auch den Vorteil, daß wenn die Füße kalt sind man mal einfach 10 min. neben dem Bike hertraben kann und es sich noch gut läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (11. Oktober 2006)

für alpine Touren und Herbst/Winter bin ich ebenfalls auf Wanderstiefel umgestiegen. Die meisten Leute, die ich kenne, machen es ebenfalls so. In den Bergen muss man halt auch schon mal etwas auf unwegsamen Gelände schieben/tragen. Da ist ein guter Halt recht wichtig. Im Winter ist es halt angenehm, wenn der Schuh wasserfest und schön warm ist. Eingefrorene Clickies sind auch nen Graus. Wie die anderen schon sagten, ist es ein etwas anderes Pedal- bzw. Tretgefühl. Der Kontakt zum Pedal ist nicht so definiert, aber man gewöhnt sich schnell daran. Habe jetzt einen recht leichten Schuh von McKinnley mit steifer Sohle, der ist super auf Touren. Dazu nen ordentliches Flat-Pedal und das passt. 

Osti


----------



## Mountain77 (12. Oktober 2006)

@Osti

Was nimmst den Du für ein Pedal?


----------



## Christian_74 (12. Oktober 2006)

Mit Wanderschuhe und Flats spart man sich auch die Erfahrung, dass die Pedale mit dem Schuh zusammenfrieren.


----------



## max77de (12. Oktober 2006)

Hi

Mit Radschuhen lässt sich viel besser biken.  

Ich verkaufe meine neuen Exustar E-SM321 Größe 44/45 für nur 85.- 

Kosten im Laden sonst 129,90

http://www.messingschlager.com/exustar/

Gruß
Max


----------



## Riddick (12. Oktober 2006)

max77de schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe meine neuen Exustar E-SM321 Größe 44/45 für nur 85.-


Die sind aber nicht gerade wintertauglich.


----------



## trialsrookie (12. Oktober 2006)

Ronja schrieb:


> hallo, ich wollte auch mit Wanderschihen den AX fahren, ging dann nicht weil ich festgestellt habe, daß das Sohlenprofil zu hoch war, dh. die Pins immer in den Zwischenraum gingen und sich nicht mit der Sohle verzahnten, Also rechtzeitig checken daß der Schuh genug im Pedal "versinken" kann.



DAS ist finde ich das größte Problem - da sollte man vor dem Kauf unbedingt drauf achten! 

Prinzipiell ist es kein Problem, mit Wanderschuhen zu biken, aber wenn diese eine zu sehr profilierte Sohle haben, kann's brenzelig werden! Meine Salomon haben zB eine ziemlich "furchige" >>>> Sohle, besser wäre eine glattere, da sonst die Pins zT gar nicht greifen.

Ad Schienbeinschützer: Bei dünnen Funktionshosen oder im Sommer mit der Kürzen würde ich definitiv zu Schonern raten. Gerade wenn man von Clickies kommt, macht man anfangs sehr schnell schmerzvolle Bekanntschaft mit den Pins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (12. Oktober 2006)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> @Osti
> 
> Was nimmst den Du für ein Pedal?



habe Flat Pedals von Specialized, die sind Grip-technisch ganz gut, allerdigs sind bei denen nun die Lager um, so dass ich auf Wellgo Mag umsteige....


----------



## Mountain77 (12. Oktober 2006)

Ich werde wohl mit einfachen Flats anfangen. Ich will im Winter nur einfache Touren drehen und nichts anspruchsvolles.

Danke für eure Tips!


----------



## dietrichw (13. Oktober 2006)

Habe in den letzten zwei Wintern nur allerbeste Erfahrungen mit ganz billigen Winterstiefeln von Tchibo gemacht. Die sind dich flauschig gefüttert und wenn man die oberen zwei Schnürlöcher offen lässt bzw. nur lose mit Gummi fixiert, ist auch ein runder Tritt drin.

Als Pedale ganz normale Bärentatzen. Gibt prima Grip, keine Probleme mit Pins im Schienbein und diese Lösung ist um Längen wärmer als all die supertreuren Pseudo-Winterbikeschuhe. (Dazu gibts hier genug Threads...)

Angenehemer Nebeneffekt: Wenn man sich über rutschigem Grund mit Schnee und eis kämpft, ist es ja so was von nützlich, sofort den Fuß vom Pedal auf den Boden zu kriegen, wenn's nötig wird...

Gescheit laufen kann ich mit den Tchibos übrigens nicht, eigentlich ganz miese Schuhe, aber zum Biken wie gesagt optimal.


----------

